# Shell Saver Experiment



## EllieMay (Jul 10, 2018)

Today I’m going to begin using the Shell Saver Product on one of my Sulcatas (Pickles) and keep a comparison with the other (Crusher) who I will not use any on. I was told their Hatch date was 4-10-2018 and I’m pretty sure they were started dry. I got them on 6-22 and they are in separate enclosures with constant heat & humidity. They are also outside for 30-60 min a day depending on the weather. Pickles has gained 5 grams and Crusher 4 grams in 2 wks.. i can easily tell the two apart but for this experiment, I’ll always post pics with pickles on left & Crusher on right.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 10, 2018)

Sounds pretty cool! Be sure to share the results


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2018)

I wish I could hit the like button more than once!

We will learn something one way or the other. Eagerly awaiting results as the months go by.


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2018)

Make sure everything is exact between them except the shell stuff. Same diet, same amount of soak time, temps, humidity, etc. 
two subjects don't make a big experiment I know, but if everything is exact between the two then that will prove better the shell conditioner was the difference one way or another. 
Can't wait for updates.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 10, 2018)

Update away. I just started coconut oil on my basking RF who has always been in a closed chamber and a bit bumpy till his AP cage comes


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 10, 2018)

Sweet!!! I love what you are doing, excited to see the results. When I used it on Sheldon, I didn't have a closed chamber at the time so his humidity was 10 to 50%. I wish I would have started him off right


----------



## 2turtletom (Jul 10, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Update away. I just started coconut oil on my basking RF who has always been in a closed chamber and a bit bumpy till his AP cage comes


 
What is an AP cage?


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 10, 2018)

This really is just curiosity on my part, I think this is an awesome experiment!! But if they're both being raised humid, and high humidity raises smooth torts, I don't know if the shell saver will really do anything in this situation or not.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 10, 2018)

2turtletom said:


> What is an AP cage?


Animal plastics

https://apcages.com


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 10, 2018)

wellington said:


> Make sure everything is exact between them except the shell stuff. Same diet, same amount of soak time, temps, humidity, etc.
> two subjects don't make a big experiment I know, but if everything is exact between the two then that will prove better the shell conditioner was the difference one way or another.
> Can't wait for updates.


No doubt!!! The conditioner will be the only variable


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 10, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Sweet!!! I love what you are doing, excited to see the results. When I used it on Sheldon, I didn't have a closed chamber at the time so his humidity was 10 to 50%. I wish I would have started him off right


If I get me a little “Sheldon”, I’ll be thrilled


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 10, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> If I get me a little “Sheldon”, I’ll be thrilled


Your babies are so adorable, if I showed Sheldon there pictures, he would be so jealous.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 10, 2018)

So there is a 3% difference in the humidity at the moment but I have been actively in & out of both tanks. I watch them closely and they are usually spot on.


----------



## 2turtletom (Jul 10, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Animal plastics
> 
> https://apcages.com


Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> So there is a 3% difference in the humidity at the moment but I have been actively in & out of both tanks. I watch them closely and they are usually spot on.


That shouldn't make a difference and you can't really control how much one will drop when being opened. As long as the majority of the time when it's closed they are the same. Even a 1-2 % or degree shouldn't really make a difference.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 10, 2018)

This is the back of the bottle print. I think it’ll make the shell very pretty. Something like some ladies do fir their fingernails, thanks for sharing. I’ll be interested to follow your progress. ——————————————————-“Moisturizer and conditioner for shell. 

Protein-rich moisturizer and conditioner for turtle and tortoise shells.

Improves shell strength and healing. 

Quickly makes the shell strength more resilient and less prone to shipping or cracking.

*Improves strength and promotes healing

*Helps keep shells flexible and healthy 

*Makes shells shiny - Dirt & Dust just slide off

To Use: Apply 4-8 drops directly to the shell and/or skin and rub in as you would a hand lotion. 

Large tortoises may require more. 

Repeat weekly. 

Active Ingredients: Alpha Hydroxy Acid, Panthenol, Apricot Kernel Oil, Lecithin, Glycery Stearate, Sunflower Seed Oil, Jojoba Oil, Allantoin, Aloe Vera gel, Sorbic Acid. “


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 21, 2018)

Cute x2


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 22, 2018)

My redfoots usually have a thin layer of mud on their shells! I think it helps.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 30, 2018)

Both are growing well but Pickles is definitely at a much faster rate now.. I will post official weights tomorrow ..


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2018)

Posted in Pickles & Crusher Thead


----------



## StephandTay (Jul 31, 2018)

Sweet!! I will have to watch your experiment and see how it comes out. I currently use coconut oil on my Russian's shell but maybe I should try this stuff too!


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2018)

StephandTay said:


> Sweet!! I will have to watch your experiment and see how it comes out. I currently use coconut oil on my Russian's shell but maybe I should try this stuff too!



There is another member here who has used it and his Sully (Sheldon) is beautiful. I was hooked! Maybe if we ask nicely, he will share a pic
@Jay Bagley
[emoji6]


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 31, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> There is another member here who has used it and his Sully (Sheldon) is beautiful. I was hooked! Maybe if we ask nicely, he will share a pic
> @Jay Bagley
> [emoji6]


Hey EllieMay, here is a picture from today of Sheldon in his bath. Thinking it's time for a bigger tub. Also here's an old picture of him in his old enclosure with freshly applied Shell Saver. Sheldon said thank you for the compliment.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Hey EllieMay, here is a picture from today of Sheldon in his bath. Thinking it's time for a bigger tub. Also here's an old picture of him in his old enclosure with freshly applied Shell Saver. Sheldon said thank you for the compliment.
> View attachment 246796
> View attachment 246798



He’s just absolutely beautiful! I can’t get enough!!!
Thank you!!


----------



## StephandTay (Jul 31, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> He’s just absolutely beautiful! I can’t get enough!!!
> Thank you!!


Agreed, I love your Sully Sheldon! I looked that stuff up and its cheap I am going to get some for my Russian


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 31, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> He’s just absolutely beautiful! I can’t get enough!!!
> Thank you!!


You're welcome, and thank you. I'm enjoying the experiment that you're doing with the Shell Saver, and look forward to further updates.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 31, 2018)

StephandTay said:


> Agreed, I love your Sully Sheldon! I looked that stuff up and its cheap I am going to get some for my Russian


Thankyou!! I really appreciate that. I freaked out when I joined the forum and learned that I should be striving for 80% + humidity. I was only achieving 50% at best on a good day, and down to 10 to 20 % during the winter in my tortoise table. So I was looking for anything to help compensate that. So I ended up going with the Shell Saver as a band-aid until I got a closed chamber.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> You're welcome, and thank you. I'm enjoying the experiment that you're doing with the Shell Saver, and look forward to further updates.



I like seeing your pics thought your enclosure was pretty cool too!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 31, 2018)

Thankyou!!


----------



## vladimir (Jul 31, 2018)

What technique do you use to apply it? I put on a latex glove, pour some onto my fingers, then rub it all over Vlad's carapace like I'm washing a car  The glove is just for easy clean up.

Sometimes he wiggles his butt if I get the right spot


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2018)

vladimir said:


> What technique do you use to apply it? I put on a latex glove, pour some onto my fingers, then rub it all over Vlad's carapace like I'm washing a car  The glove is just for easy clean up.
> 
> Sometimes he wiggles his butt if I get the right spot



I’m not near as precise I’m sure!! No latex. Just squirt a drop on top of his shell and massage it in.. every now n then she will grace me with a wiggle[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2018)

So the official weights after grazing, soaking and pooping are...........
50g & 50g...
That’s a gain of 4 grams in 7 days for Pickles and 3 grams for Crusher.

I’m super pleased with this because I didn’t see a big gain with Crusher last week at all.


----------



## Via Infinito (Jul 31, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Hey EllieMay, here is a picture from today of Sheldon in his bath. Thinking it's time for a bigger tub. Also here's an old picture of him in his old enclosure with freshly applied Shell Saver. Sheldon said thank you for the compliment.
> View attachment 246796
> View attachment 246798



Haha that shell has the "I'm going to pyramid...but NOPE I'm gonna be smooth now" look

and how come the shell has a much darker colour?


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 31, 2018)

Via Infinito said:


> Haha that shell has the "I'm going to pyramid...but NOPE I'm gonna be smooth now" look
> 
> and how come the shell has a much darker colour?


Lol, I dont know? He has always had a dark shell. I never really realized how dark it was until I started looking at more pictures of Sulcatas.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 1, 2018)

It seems like Pickles shell is getting darker. Or maybe it’s just the growth lines are bigger.. Either way, she is Sheldon’s Apprentice!!!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Aug 1, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> It seems like Pickles shell is getting darker. Or maybe it’s just the growth lines are bigger.. Either way, she is Sheldon’s Apprentice!!!


He is blushing now..lol.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 1, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> He is blushing now..lol.



Nahhhhh... he’s handsome & he knows it [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## EllieMay (Aug 18, 2018)

Today’s pics. I’m starting to worry that I’m not doing Crusher any favors by withholding the Shell Saver product from him!


----------



## CarolM (Aug 18, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Today’s pics. I’m starting to worry that I’m not doing Crusher any favors by withholding the Shell Saver product from him!


They are looking gorgeous Heather.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 18, 2018)

CarolM said:


> They are looking gorgeous Heather.



Thank you Carol!! I’m nuts about these babies!! Never dreamed tortoises would be so interactive.. looking back, now I see that was kinda shallow thinking [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 22, 2018)

Big difference!


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 24, 2018)

I think I’m going to close the shell saver experiment. Pickles is growing much smoother and I don’t feel like I’m being fair. Both torts are in the exact same conditions but to me the difference is already proven.


----------



## CarolM (Aug 25, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Carol!! I’m nuts about these babies!! Never dreamed tortoises would be so interactive.. looking back, now I see that was kinda shallow thinking [emoji4]


Lol


----------



## CarolM (Aug 25, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Big difference!


Whahahaha. The pear looks bigger than they do. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM (Aug 25, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I think I’m going to close the shell saver experiment. Pickles is growing much smoother and I don’t feel like I’m being fair. Both torts are in the exact same conditions but to me the difference is already proven.


So does that mean you are going to start putting the shell saver on both of them now.


----------



## CarolM (Aug 25, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I think I’m going to close the shell saver experiment. Pickles is growing much smoother and I don’t feel like I’m being fair. Both torts are in the exact same conditions but to me the difference is already proven.


They are both adorable btw.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> They are both adorable btw.



Thanks!!! And yes I am.. I just can’t stand thinking I could do better by something and not doing it.. Pickles’ shell is perfectly smooth from the growth lines into the scutes but crusher’s scutes are slightly elevated from his growth lines.. it’s the whole scute though .... but still . I think I’ve seen all I need to.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Aug 25, 2018)

We’ve enjoyed following your experiment. You do what is best for your cuties.


----------



## vladimir (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes, thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 27, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I think I’m going to close the shell saver experiment. Pickles is growing much smoother and I don’t feel like I’m being fair. Both torts are in the exact same conditions but to me the difference is already proven.



Nice little experiment EllieMay. I'd love to see a comparison test of the Shell Saver product vs. plain ol' extra virgin coconut oil (which I believe is a main ingredient in Shell Saver). Unfortunately, I don't have two similar torts to experiment on.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 27, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Nice little experiment EllieMay. I'd love to see a comparison test of the Shell Saver product vs. plain ol' extra virgin coconut oil (which I believe is a main ingredient in Shell Saver). Unfortunately, I don't have two similar torts to experiment on.



Which way do you think it would go?? I’m not opposed to trying it but I definitely believe that a moisturizer is key for them.. i was actually wondering about Vitamin E oil myself....


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 27, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Which way do you think it would go?? I’m not opposed to trying it but I definitely believe that a moisturizer is key for them.. i was actually wondering about Vitamin E oil myself....



Not really sure. Ounce for ounce, purchasing a tub of the coconut oil would be the better value IMHO. I was just curious if there was any added health benefit to using the Shell Saver. I read the product reviews, some good / some bad. Curious to see for myself. I just cannot reproduce the control conditions that you were lucky enough to have.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 27, 2018)

Well.... maybe I’ll order some and give it a try.. I don’t mind saving money. Can you screen shot me what you would use ?


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 28, 2018)

This is what I got from my local pharmacy. I believe it was $13 or $14..


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 28, 2018)

Ok.. I’m going to pick some up & we will give it a try


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 28, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> This is what I got from my local pharmacy. I believe it was $13 or $14..
> 
> View attachment 249639
> View attachment 249641



I got it... so as soon as I soak and weigh tonight, I’ll give Crusher a rub down with that and continue the shell saver on pickles


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 28, 2018)

So here we go!! If my source was honest, these babies are 5 months old / 20 wks today.. they were started dry and I got them at (about)2-1/2 months old. They seem very healthy and are progressing nicely even if a little small for their age.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 29, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I got it... so as soon as I soak and weigh tonight, I’ll give Crusher a rub down with that and continue the shell saver on pickles



I eagerly await your results!


----------



## drew54 (Oct 10, 2018)

I have read this from many sources. If this is true wouldn't these moisturizing disrupt their thermal regulation?


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2018)

drew54 said:


> I have read this from many sources. If this is true wouldn't these moisturizing disrupt their thermal regulation?



The problem is that no one ever sees these reported problems with any of these shell products and almost universally report back the opposite news that it helps the shells grow smooth.

You can also find many sources that say sulcatas are desert animals, should be housed bone dry on dry substrate to prevent shell rot and respiratory infection, and should only be soaked once a week. All of the above is false and opposite of what they need, but many sources will repeat it.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tom said:


> The problem is that no one ever sees these reported problems with any of these shell products and almost universally report back the opposite news that it helps the shells grow smooth.
> 
> You can also find many sources that say sulcatas are desert animals, should be housed bone dry on dry substrate to prevent shell rot and respiratory infection, and should only be soaked once a week. All of the above is false and opposite of what they need, but many sources will repeat it.


Very true! And that's why I love you guys. Thank you Tom!


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 11, 2018)

drew54 said:


> View attachment 253844
> I have read this from many sources. If this is true wouldn't these moisturizing disrupt their thermal regulation?



I couldn’t find anything scientific that looked like definite fact to me.. so all I know is what I see I am very much an amateur at Tortoise keeping but I am dedicated, and continue to do lots of research.. so far, so good.... [emoji4]


----------



## drew54 (Oct 11, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I couldn’t find anything scientific that looked like definite fact to me.. so all I know is what I see I am very much an amateur at Tortoise keeping but I am dedicated, and continue to do lots of research.. so far, so good.... [emoji4]


I can't find any actual peer reviewed journals or actual research on tortoise in general. The most info I have found has been here. I'm still looking into a few things I'm curious about and if I find anything about this or anything ingesting I'll link it.


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 11, 2018)

drew54 said:


> I can't find any actual peer reviewed journals or actual research on tortoise in general. The most info I have found has been here. I'm still looking into a few things I'm curious about and if I find anything about this or anything ingesting I'll link it.



Awesome!! The more you know.....[emoji23]
Thanks Drew!


----------



## Salspi (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey guys- does anyone have anymore info on in Shell Saver is a safe product for long term use?


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 5, 2019)

Salspi said:


> Hey guys- does anyone have anymore info on in Shell Saver is a safe product for long term use?





I don’t have any additional info but I continue to use it after soaks a couple times a week. I took this picture yesterday of Pickles who I have used it on since I brought him home as a hatchling.


----------



## Peggy Sue (Feb 5, 2019)

Pickles is looking amazing! Love the lipstick  what is it he is eating?


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 5, 2019)

Peggy Sue said:


> Pickles is looking amazing! Love the lipstick  what is it he is eating?



Lol! Thank you! That is blended Mazuri, Timothy hay, a little salad dressing, water, and red food coloring
My torts won’t eat the regular mazuri by itself no matter what I mush it in with... on the upside, they love all things growing natural. They are excellent grazers.


----------



## Peggy Sue (Feb 5, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> Lol! Thank you! That is blended Mazuri, Timothy hay, a little salad dressing, water, and red food coloring
> My torts won’t eat the regular mazuri by itself no matter what I mush it in with... on the upside, they love all things growing natural. They are excellent grazers.


Haha and Sheldon will not eat his Mazuri if I put anything with it. He also will not eat spring mix  they are so funny with definite personality’s  I always look forward to your posts if your Tortoises


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2019)

drew54 said:


> View attachment 253844
> I have read this from many sources. If this is true wouldn't these moisturizing disrupt their thermal regulation?


There are no pores in a tortoise's shell, just as there are no pores in your fingernails. But when you goop on a bunch of topical stuff then the dirt sticks to it, yes, it does interfere with thermal regulation. That's why I always tell people, if you add oil to your tortoise's shell, allow it to sit there for 15 minutes or so, then polish it off with a clean, absorbent cloth.


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 5, 2019)

drew54 said:


> View attachment 253844
> I have read this from many sources. If this is true wouldn't these moisturizing disrupt their thermal regulation?



#tortma

(the tortoise equivalent of dogma)

J


----------



## CarolM (Feb 5, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 264139
> 
> I don’t have any additional info but I continue to use it after soaks a couple times a week. I took this picture yesterday of Pickles who I have used it on since I brought him home as a hatchling.


He is still gorgeous as always.


----------



## g4mobile (Feb 18, 2019)

I have been using Shell Saver 1X each week with my Burmese Star and I have noticed a difference. I've been using it for 3 months and it works in my opinion. My tort doesn't seem bothered by it at all.


----------

